# OBS Studio libQt5Core.so.5 not found



## colinabrett (Nov 13, 2020)

Hello,

I installed OBS Studio back in October and used it successfully to stream a Zoom call to Facebook Live. So far so good.

On 1st November, I installed a set of OS patches to my CentOS Linux box and started having problems getting OBS Studio to stream to FB Live. The error message said the URL or Stream Key was invalid and the stream failed to connect.

I uninstalled OBS Studio and snapd and reinstalled both. It's possible that the OS patches may have broken a dependency.

However, after several uninstall/reinstall attempts OBS Studio has stopped working completely. It now fails to run throwing the error:

/snap/obs-studio/1157/usr/bin/obs: error while loading shared libraries: libQt5Core.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

I'm at a loss what to do next. I'm no expert with snap or OBS  (I do know my way around CentOS but it seems I'm a bit rusty) so please excuse any newbie-level questions.

I've attached a text file containing commands and output I've tried. I'm at a loss what to do next. I'm no expert with snap or OBS  (I do know my way around CentOS but it seems I'm a bit rusty) so please excuse any newbie-level questions.

Is there anything you can suggest to fix the libQt5Core.so.5 problem?

Regards,
Colin


----------



## codyf86 (Nov 13, 2020)

You either don't have the package libqt5gui5 installed or

A longer answer that would require you to run a command if youre running a super old kernel.









						Ubuntu 18.4 libQt5Core.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
					

I have Ubuntu 18.04.  While launching virtual box I am getting an error  $ virtualbox VirtualBox: supR3HardenedMainGetTrustedMain: dlopen("/usr/lib/virtualbox/VirtualBox.so",) failed: libQt5Core.so...




					askubuntu.com


----------



## colinabrett (Nov 13, 2020)

Hi codyf86,

Firstly, I don't think it's the kernel. I checked with:

112 root@white# uname -s -r
Linux 3.10.0-1127.19.1.el7.x86_64
113 root@white# uname -a
Linux white 3.10.0-1127.19.1.el7.x86_64 #1 SMP Tue Aug 25 17:23:54 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
114 root@white# uname -v
#1 SMP Tue Aug 25 17:23:54 UTC 2020
115 root@white#

libqt5gui5 wasn't installed but I downloaded qt5-qtbase-gui-5.9.7-4.el7.i686.rpm from http://mirror.centos.org/centos/7/os/x86_64/Packages and installed locally with:

111 root@white# yum install qt5-qtbase-gui-5.9.7-4.el7.i686.rpm
Loaded plugins: fastestmirror, langpacks
Examining qt5-qtbase-gui-5.9.7-4.el7.i686.rpm: qt5-qtbase-gui-5.9.7-4.el7.i686
Marking qt5-qtbase-gui-5.9.7-4.el7.i686.rpm to be installed
Resolving Dependencies
--> Running transaction check
---> Package qt5-qtbase-gui.i686 0:5.9.7-4.el7 will be installed
--> Processing Dependency: qt5-qtbase(x86-32) = 5.9.7-4.el7 for package: qt5-qtbase-gui-5.9.7-4.el7.i686
... etc ... etc ...
  Verifying  : expat-2.1.0-11.el7.x86_64                                                                                    183/183

Installed:
  qt5-qtbase-gui.i686 0:5.9.7-4.el7

Dependency Installed:
  audit-libs.i686 0:2.8.5-4.el7                                    avahi-libs.i686 0:0.6.31-20.el7
  bzip2-libs.i686 0:1.0.6-13.el7                                   cracklib.i686 0:2.9.0-11.el7
... etc ... etc ...
  systemd-python.x86_64 0:219-78.el7          systemd-sysv.x86_64 0:219-78.el7         util-linux.x86_64 0:2.23.2-65.el7          

Complete!

112 root@white#

I do have  a full screengrab of the installation if needed.

OBS Studio still failed with the original error.  Do you have any other pointers?

Thanks for your help so far.

Colin


----------



## colinabrett (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi,

Just a quick update. I don't know if this is relevant but I thought to check the libraries each needs:

52 root@white# which obs-studio
/var/lib/snapd/snap/bin/obs-studio
53 root@white# ls -ld /var/lib/snapd/snap/bin/obs-studio
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 Nov 14 05:57 /var/lib/snapd/snap/bin/obs-studio -> /usr/bin/snap
54 root@white# ldd /usr/bin/snap
    linux-vdso.so.1 =>  (0x00007ffdc6366000)
    libpthread.so.0 => /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x00007fe0b73c1000)
    libc.so.6 => /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x00007fe0b6ff3000)
    /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00007fe0b75dd000)
55 root@white# ls -l /usr/lib64/libQt5Core*
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      19 Nov 15 06:58 /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5 -> libQt5Core.so.5.9.7
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      19 Nov 15 06:58 /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5.9 -> libQt5Core.so.5.9.7
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 4936272 Sep 30 18:40 /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5.9.7
56 root@white# ldd /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5.9.7
    linux-vdso.so.1 =>  (0x00007ffed13bf000)
    libpthread.so.0 => /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x00007f011b10f000)
    libsystemd.so.0 => /lib64/libsystemd.so.0 (0x00007f011aede000)
    libz.so.1 => /lib64/libz.so.1 (0x00007f011acc8000)
    libicui18n.so.50 => /lib64/libicui18n.so.50 (0x00007f011a8c9000)
    libicuuc.so.50 => /lib64/libicuuc.so.50 (0x00007f011a550000)
    libicudata.so.50 => /lib64/libicudata.so.50 (0x00007f0118f7d000)
    libpcre2-16.so.0 => /lib64/libpcre2-16.so.0 (0x00007f0118d11000)
    libdl.so.2 => /lib64/libdl.so.2 (0x00007f0118b0d000)
    libgthread-2.0.so.0 => /lib64/libgthread-2.0.so.0 (0x00007f011890b000)
    libglib-2.0.so.0 => /lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0 (0x00007f01185f5000)
    libstdc++.so.6 => /lib64/libstdc++.so.6 (0x00007f01182ed000)
    libm.so.6 => /lib64/libm.so.6 (0x00007f0117feb000)
    libgcc_s.so.1 => /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1 (0x00007f0117dd5000)
    libc.so.6 => /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x00007f0117a07000)
    /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00007f011b7d8000)
    libcap.so.2 => /lib64/libcap.so.2 (0x00007f0117802000)
    librt.so.1 => /lib64/librt.so.1 (0x00007f01175fa000)
    libselinux.so.1 => /lib64/libselinux.so.1 (0x00007f01173d3000)
    liblzma.so.5 => /lib64/liblzma.so.5 (0x00007f01171ad000)
    liblz4.so.1 => /lib64/liblz4.so.1 (0x00007f0116f9e000)
    libgcrypt.so.11 => /lib64/libgcrypt.so.11 (0x00007f0116d1d000)
    libgpg-error.so.0 => /lib64/libgpg-error.so.0 (0x00007f0116b18000)
    libresolv.so.2 => /lib64/libresolv.so.2 (0x00007f01168fe000)
    libdw.so.1 => /lib64/libdw.so.1 (0x00007f01166ad000)
    libpcre.so.1 => /lib64/libpcre.so.1 (0x00007f011644b000)
    libattr.so.1 => /lib64/libattr.so.1 (0x00007f0116246000)
    libelf.so.1 => /lib64/libelf.so.1 (0x00007f011602e000)
    libbz2.so.1 => /lib64/libbz2.so.1 (0x00007f0115e1e000)
57 root@white#

Can anyone tell if there's anything 'out of place' here? Are there dependencies in obs-studio or libQt5Core that are missing?

Thanks,
Colin


----------



## Powerhouse6666 (Dec 26, 2021)

Colin have you found a solution to this problem? I have the same problem.  On CentOS7.  I know OBS works on CentOS7 because I had twitch stream going before.  Will post back with findings


----------



## Powerhouse6666 (Dec 27, 2021)

here is my issue sym link related


[Neptune@orcacomputers-com bin]$ snap run obs-studio
ln: failed to create symbolic link '/home/Neptune/snap/obs-studio/1286/.local/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.gnome.desktop.a11y.applications.gschema.xml': File exists
ln: failed to create symbolic link '/home/Neptune/snap/obs-studio/1286/.local/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.gnome.desktop.a11y.gschema.xml': File exists
ln: failed to create symbolic link '/home/Neptune/snap/obs-studio/1286/.local/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.gnome.desktop.a11y.keyboard.gschema.xml': File exists
ln: failed to create symbolic link '/home/Neptune/snap/obs-studio/1286/.local/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.gnome.desktop.a11y.magnifier.gschema.xml': File exists
ln: failed to create symbolic link '/home/Neptune/snap/obs-studio/1286/.local/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.gnome.desktop.a11y.mouse.gschema.xml': File exists


----------

